# Gigantic North Carolina Bear!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

North Carolina has the record for the heaviest black bear at 880 pounds. My nephew hunts bear down east near New Bern, and this monster has been showing up on their game trail cams. He's huge for sure! Can he break the record???


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

All I can say is that's one brave raccoon to its left!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They were feasting on peanuts. Guess '**** ain't on the menu these days!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

that bear looks too fat to catch a raccoon !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

holy hell!!!!!! That thing is a giant and the reason why I do not bear hunt nor have the courage to want to do so! lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Joey's friend Shep saw the thing a few weeks back during a scout to refill the peanuts they are baiting with. Shep swears it's a sow, because the skull is too narrow for a boar. Regardless, he/she is at least 700 pounds.
I saw a picture of the 880 pounder that was taken down there. He did look longer and his head seemed somewhat wider.
He swears the bear bounded away pretty fast, so so much for it not to be able to move..lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> All I can say is that's one brave raccoon to its left!


shooooot that bear aint catchin that dude! That looks like the Refrigerator Perry of the Bear world... 

That said, I wouldn't want to get in a race with that bear lol. He probably does have pretty decent burst speed.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey hey boo boo...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is one fat bear. but I wouldn't want to get in a foot race with it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost looks fake...head looks too small.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Jabba the hut of Black Bears!


----------



## Striper Steve (Jul 19, 2016)

NCbassattack said:


> North Carolina has the record for the heaviest black bear at 880 pounds. My nephew hunts bear down east near New Bern, and this monster has been showing up on their game trail cams. He's huge for sure! Can he break the record???
> View attachment 209036


That is a dandy


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Almost looks fake...head looks too small.


That's why Joey's friend thinks it's a huge sow, not a boar. Boars have wider skulls than sows.If it is indeed a sow, it is the biggest one ever here in NC. Our record sow bear is just over 450 pounds.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ars.html/RK=0/RS=E5AlWpvjlBccPka9GcE8LZSTy1E-


----------

